# NEED A Core i5 3rd Gen LAPTOP UNDER Rs. 35000 WITHOUT WINDOWS



## rajeshbhuin (Sep 29, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

     MAXIMUM 35000 INR prefer Core I5 proc.


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

    MINIMUM 14" screen





3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

    a. Like: No such like or dislike. the brand have good after sales service records in KOLKATA
    b. Dislike: who have bad after sales service


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

     Basic computing with some medium gaming and playing HD Movie


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

    not to sure about laptop screen res. should looking good


6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

    buy @ chandni, kolkata or Flipkart. should looking good. *I want USB 3.0.*

7) What OS do you prefer? Windows, Mac OS, Linux, etc.

    prefer dos/ubuntu/linux. later I install windows 7


8) How many hours of battery life do you need?

     good battery back up


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 30, 2013)

Lenovo G580 model seems to fit your requirement Lenovo Essential G580 (59-358263) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com but slightly above budget... Maybe you can get a deal locally or different online site for a lower price...

Arun


----------



## rajeshbhuin (Sep 30, 2013)

is it come with driver dvd? And what about after sales service? I heard lenevo give terrific bad serviece


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Lenovo gives decent service according to my cousin who has a y500 dunno abt Kolkata though coz my cousin and I live in Mumbai

Do u really need an intel CPU btw coz the hp g6 is also a steal for the same price if ur a gamer or a big hard drive junkie


----------



## rajeshbhuin (Sep 30, 2013)

no, i an not gammer. Bt i want the better harware at this price. Even i dont prefer dedicated graph due to power hungry. And without os. Prefer in home warranty. Usb 3.0. Good build quality and good display.
G6 have amd with dedicated graph. Pesonaly i have no prob with this bt it will use by my sis. And she need good back up with hassel free driver instalation. She use win7. And hp doesnot provide and driver dvd for win7 32 bit.

and what about this laptops
1) *www.flipkart.com/dell-vostro-2420-...BHHC&ref=d440ed67-0763-4331-99d5-ca63bee1f7fb

2) *www.flipkart.com/dell-vostro-2520-...HGSD&ref=d440ed67-0763-4331-99d5-ca63bee1f7fb

3) *www.flipkart.com/toshiba-satellite...FDRD&ref=d440ed67-0763-4331-99d5-ca63bee1f7fb

4) *www.flipkart.com/dell-vostro-3560-...8JFW&ref=d440ed67-0763-4331-99d5-ca63bee1f7fb


----------



## rajeshbhuin (Oct 2, 2013)

no rply!!! Ok thanks for helping


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 2, 2013)

rajeshbhuin said:


> no rply!!! Ok thanks for helping



Isn't that arrogant ?

Look for a Vostro, costing around 36-37k, with the config you mentioned, but comes with 3 yr warranty; worth it IMO. I bought it for one of my friend, the laptop is good.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 2, 2013)

Vostro 2420 and 2520 - No USB 3.0, battery life 3 hrs... Other two (Toshiba M840 and Vostro 3560) match your requirements, but have 3 hrs battery life which may be considered okay...

Service-wise, every company has issues, more importance to local service center's reputation and personal luck... Enquire locally which brand gives good service. IMHO, Lenovo service is decent.

Arun


----------



## rajeshbhuin (Oct 2, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Isn't that arrogant ?
> 
> Look for a Vostro, costing around 36-37k, with the config you mentioned, but comes with 3 yr warranty; worth it IMO. I bought it for one of my friend, the laptop is good.



If this is.... I am sorry for that.


----------



## sgrover (Oct 3, 2013)

How strict is the no OS requirement? I recently bought the Samsung NP350V5C-A03IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8)

I had the same requirements as you except that I didn't mind the Win8. If not this then go for the Lenovo G580.


----------

